# A coke, please.



## Encolpius

Hello, I do not speak Finnish at all, but I saw somewhere if you want to have a coke in a bar you say "Yksi koki, kiitos", is that true? How do you say "A coke, please" in Finnish? Yksi kokis kiitos sounds so beautiful to my ears. ❤️❤️❤️ I just want to be sure. 
Thanks. Encolpius


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Yes, that's correct. _Yksi kokis, kiitos_ translates literally to _One Coke, thank you_. 

*Kokis* is an everyday word for Coca-Cola and as a proper name it should be written with a capital K, but it's become so much a common name that you can see it written *kokis* as well.


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, so kiitos is not please but thank you, interesting. So it is uncommon to say please when you order something in Finnish?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

There is no exact equivalent for *please* in the Finnish language. To make a polite request, you may use *kiitos* in the end of the sentence, or you can begin your order with, e.g., *saisinko...* (could I have...).


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, interesting.


----------

